# land mortgages



## crazycoloured (29 July 2011)

I have been thinking about buying some land however i dont have spare £££ luying around..Is there a such thing as a land mortgage/finance??? the land would purely be for my own use and maybe with the odd livery.any help?????


----------



## Fransurrey (29 July 2011)

You cannot get mortgages for land. A mortgage is either for a primary residence (your house!) or one that you're planning to rent out i.e.buy-to-let. You CAN get a loan, but it's quite difficult and the interest rates tend to be less favourable, as with all loans compared to mortgages.


----------



## crazycoloured (29 July 2011)

would approaching the bank work??..i would rather buy my own land if i can..


----------



## idx (29 July 2011)

HI

If you have a mortgage i would suggest talking to your current mortgage provider.  I was looking into buying land and my current mortgage provider said they would increase my mortgage as long as the land was not for "agricultural" purposes - equestrian was fine but not agricultural so no sheep etc.  The normal rules of mortgaging would apply eg loan to value/salary multiplier and i think the loand would technically have been on my house but it may be an option to consider.

THere are also specialist agricultural mortgage companies - google agricultural mortgage.

Good luck


----------



## myhorsefred (29 July 2011)

OP - I am a commercial finance broker.  Companies will lend money on land.  

You would need a deposit and offer something as security.  Usually the land in question will be the security and the deposit will need to be funded, either through ready monies to hand or raised on any security you may have in your private property (if this applies to you).

A good company I have used in the past is called AMC.  They are part of Lloyds TSB Bank plc.  Here is a link:
http://www.amconline.co.uk/business-finance-for-your-market-sector/equestrian-loan/

If you need any help, pm me.  

NB~ just need to add, this is not advice OP.


----------



## asdesigned (29 May 2015)

These guys do Land Mortgages for Equestrians.  http://www.accesscommercialmortgages.com/financial-products/land-mortgages/


----------



## Orangehorse (29 May 2015)

You can get a loan from a bank. Land is good security.  Don't forget Peer to Peer lending either, if you can afford the repayments.


----------



## popsdosh (7 March 2017)

. Old thread LOL


----------



## Goldenstar (7 March 2017)

hate it when that happens .


----------

